# Cheese with the amazen?



## dave turner (Dec 8, 2012)

I have had it on for about 2.5 hrs.The color dose not look real good kinda light to nothing at all..Do i leave it or take it off??


----------



## smoking b (Dec 8, 2012)

I think most people take their cheese off after 2 - 2 1/2 hours so it doesn't get too much smoke. I just did cheese for the first time http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131630/first-use-of-mes-30-variety-of-items-images#post_895444   I took all but one of mine off after 2 hours & left the other one on for another hour for comparison.I used the AMNPS for mine as well. I got a noticable color change in all the cheese. What kind of wood are you using? I'm still waiting to try mine...


----------



## dave turner (Dec 8, 2012)

apple pellets


----------



## smoking b (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's a thread driedstick made using apple - he went 3 1/2 hrs on one batch & 2 1/2 hrs on the other batch. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130607/2-batches-of-cheese-today  Got color changes too. Might be a little help to ya...


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 8, 2012)

Color change may be subtle, but the difference will be in the smoke flavor

What cheese you smoking?

What smoker you using it in?

2 1/2 hours of smoke is plenty for me

Todd


----------



## dave turner (Dec 8, 2012)

colbyjack cheddar 48" weston


----------



## dave turner (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you smokingB ill let you know in a few weeks..  took it out at about 2hrs 45min. The smoke looked good in the smoker but cheese did not have much color it was around 75-80 deg.first time with the amazn pellet smoker maybe i should move it closer it was a little hard to get started but once i did it looked good.The last cheese i did my smoker god a little to hot melted a little cheese but i had a lot more color that was with the burner on in pellets on top of it.Wish i had more to smoke the amazen is still going..:o)


----------



## damon555 (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't worry about the color....The flavor is all that matters. I've smoked several large batches of cheddar and have never seen the color change all that much...but the flavor is awesome.

All this cheese was smoked for 4 hours with pitmasters choice dust and there was very little color change...I still haven't figured out how some guys get the cheese to turn almost brown......













IMG_1235.jpg



__ damon555
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## dave turner (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Damon 555 I have smoked cheese a few times and it had more color. But also little to much heat. This time heat was good no color.. I will see in a few weeks when when i open it back up.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 9, 2012)

Let us know how it turns out. I like colbyjack cheese but it would take me forever to drive to your place - even if I rode the bike...


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2012)

Dave remember you are close to me what was your temps outside when you did the cheese?? if if was real cold it will take longer sometimes to do a batch, I have heard (I think Todd) told us if really cold may have to warm up smoker just a little before doing a smoke, it will penetrate better than a cold smoker itself?? Let us know how it comes out.


----------

